# Article: 7 Ways to Improve Your Child's Behavior



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I thought this was a great basic article. 









7 Surprisingly Easy Ways to Improve Your Child’s Behavior - All Pro Dad


Do you know how to improve your child's behavior? Here are 7 easy ways to get started with your children now.




www.allprodad.com


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

yes but put the last one first


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> yes but put the last one first


Yes, but sadly, some spouses want their kid to disrespect the other parent. Thankfully, that often reverses when the kid rebels, though, but it's horrible modeling and bad marriage. If only parents realized how bad a discordant household makes the kids feel, even on disagreements they don't themselves consider serious.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Pretty much the list we've lived by and I think our kids turned out pretty well. The hardest one was to try not to save them all the time. Often failure is the best teacher.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

It’s just sad that these aren’t even staples. It’s common sense.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> It’s just sad that these aren’t even staples. It’s common sense.


It used to be common sense.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well I take it back about it used to be common sense. Some of it was and some of it wasn't. But there was definitely a lot less coddling when I was young. And more discipline. And I will say that parents seems like they rarely praised good behavior but you might be just as likely just to hear about the bad.


----------

